# My fuzzy and carrier babies - 3½ weeks old <3



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Our L litter is now 3½ weeks old.
I don't think I have ever had fuzzy babies that are SO huge :shock: 
I'm so happy and I think they look fantastic  
I'm working on there type a lot but I only have "petshop-type" fuzzies to work with so it's a lot of work.
The mother of the litter is our LUX Gigi (Beige fox fuzzycarrier) - she is from our first litter of fuzzycarriers.
The father is Nuddi (CPB fuzzy) - a petshop boy with a terrible type but wonderful temper.
So looking at the parent, I think the babies turned out quit good :mrgreen:

Girl 1 - *LUX ?*
Standby
Beige fox fuzzycarrier
Weight: 28g

















Girl 2 - *LUX Leela*
Stays with me
CPB blazed fuzzy
Weight: 24g

















Girl 3 - *LUX ?*
Standby
Beige piebald fuzzycarrier
Weight: 30g

























Girl 4 - *LUX ?*
Standby
Beige fuzzy hairless
Weight: 25g

















Girl 5 - *LUX ?*
Standby
Beige piebald fuzzycarrier
Weight: 26g

















Girl 6 - *LUX ?*
Standby
CPB fuzzy
Weight: 24g

















Boy 1 - *LUX ?*
Standby
Beige fuzzy hairless
Weight: 22g

























*We took a lot of pictures of the beautiful babies - see them all HERE*


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Awww, that hairless baby is sooooo cute!


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

There she is again, girl 4 <3 Please stop rubbing her in my face, you are not making it easy ;-)


----------

